# Ambulance - Remove key while running?



## mfkap (Sep 1, 2004)

I am involved in an ambulance service in lower NY, and with all the current security, we are advised not to leave our ambulance unlocked and running on scene or at the hospital.  However, our ambulances are not the newest in the world, and without a shoreline, we have had issues with them not starting after being turned off.  Aside from the mechanical issue of that, I was wondering if anyone knew of a device we could outfit our ambulances with that would allow us to remove the keys, and keep the engine running?  It wouldn't be able to be driven, but the engine would still run so we don't have to worry about starting it?  Also, instead if anyone has a suggestion for another way to secure our ambulance and keep it running I would appreciate it.  Just locking the doors doesn't work too well because the box doesn't have power locks, and locking all the compartment doors on scene, then unlocking them all without delaying patient care seems difficult.

-mfkap


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a remote start unit that I've installed in my POV that works like this.

If you activate the remote while the vehicle is still running and remove the keys, it will continue to run for a predetermined length of time (5-15 minutes), at which time it will shut itself off.  The unit also shuts the vehicle off if somebody steps on the brake pedal (which you have to do to place it in gear to drive it).

The unit is manufactured by Bulldog Security, and costs around $60-$75, depending on where you get it.  I got mine at a Shopko store, and installed it myself in about 2 hours.

It might be worth looking into.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 2, 2004)

At the ambulance corps we have the ability to remove the keys but keep the engine running.  The truck won't shift into gear unless the keys are in place.  We have four PL Custom ambulances, and we are currently replacing two of them with two more PL's.  I'm sure this is available in other ambulances too, but I know we have it with the PL's.

At the FD we have a Horton on a Ford E-350 but do not have the ability to remove the keys and remain running.

However, at both departments it is the policy that the driver does not leave the ambulance.  The only situation where I've seen it used is when we walked into a deli to get lunch.  The driver ordered and returned to the rig.


----------



## mfkap (Sep 2, 2004)

Do you know what system your ambulances use to allow the key to be removed?  A brand name or anything?  Or is it just something that came with the PL Custom?  Leaving the driver with the rig doesn't work for us because we often run 2-person crews.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll see what I can find out for you, it may take a few days.


----------



## Luno (Sep 6, 2004)

Actually, we leave ours running on scene, as do the local FDs, (except when there's a closed space, or diesel fumes are blowing right on scene) as this keeps batteries charged, and takes seconds off the scoop and run.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 6, 2004)

Just so you all know, I work for the TSA and we are constantly getting alerts about possible terrorists attempting to buy or steal fire trucks or ambulances.  I would highly recommend that everyone look at ways to keep your rigs secured, on scene and at the station.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Sep 6 2004, 11:16 AM
> * Just so you all know, I work for the TSA and we are constantly getting alerts about possible terrorists attempting to buy or steal fire trucks or ambulances.  I would highly recommend that everyone look at ways to keep your rigs secured, on scene and at the station. *


 Hence the reason why we're not supposed to leave a rig capable of being driven away running unattended (I live about 40 miles outside NYC).  We had a drill with the FD at a private home the other night, and they wouldn't leave the rigs unattended during the drill... we were about 1 mile in the woods down a long windy private driveway that no terrorist would find unless they specifically followed us there - and I'm not THAT paranoid - yet...


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 10, 2004)

PL is not the only company that  uses that system. I have seen it on Wheeled Coach, Horton, Marque, Braun, and National Ambulance Builders trucks. I don't have a brand name, but if you ask one of the manufacturers (or have the truck commitee ask), I'm sure that they could help you with the issue. The transport eam that I was with, it was our policy to leave the vehicle running for the possible isolette transport in the middle of winter since the shoreline heater didn't work. It is a simple device, and for all I know it may even be available thru J.C. Whitney.

Good Luck with that

Zachary Krier NRFF/PAEMT-B


----------



## croaker260 (Sep 11, 2004)

Check ther cop supply places, like galls. THose devices are used by a lot of law enforcement agencies. We have them too.
Steve


----------

